# my 50G (!=56k)



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

tank specs:

Tank Jebo 98 98cm x 50cm x 40cm. 200 litres (50 US gallons)
Filter Eheim Professional II
Lighting 3 Arcadia Plant Pro T5 tubes with reflectors
Heating Jebo 200W Heater
CO2 Sera CO2 fertilization system
Substrate Flourite on top of peat plates with laterite and volcanic rock dust
Dosing Hydroponic plant food


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your tank looks so nice! Have you thought about pinching back your lilly so that it will be a little lower in the tank? If you pinch it back it will grow low for a while.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

@tex gal - thanks! i have just started doing that  it had started shooting leaves all the way to the surface, i have cut off 3 so far, dont want to take off too many, coz it is shading the parviflorus underneath it... i am waiting for the hydrocotyle to fill out the back left and want some hc upfront...


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice tank. I love the color transition from red to green. Nice discus BTW. Kinda of funny my wife is from J-berg and she's keeping a very similar tank and wants to get discuss soon.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Beautiful tank and discus. You've got some great color in there and I like the placement of the wood.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I love the tank and the discus are so nice! what kinda of Hydroponic plant food are you using? what kind of dosing?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

@oregon aqua - it is a local product, by chemicult, it has all the macros and micros, i dose half a teaspoon every second day or so, with 30% water changes weekly.

see it at the top left here:

http://www.lifestyle.co.za/html/specials/specials.asp


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

this tank sprang a leak and has been retired.

just thought it was nice to put all the pics in on post to see how far this setup came...


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's really fun to see the evolution of a tank. You really had it looking nice for quite some time. I'm sorry to hear you had to retire it.


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah that was a nice tank sorry to hear!


----------



## veedubdrouin (Feb 20, 2008)

That was a nice looking tank! Did pinching back the tiger lillies actually cause the new growth to stay low? I know someone who just got some and even more recently realized that they can grow amazingly long, like it or not.


----------

